# Ripped fins or regular fins..?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I can never be sure with this fish if his fins look okay, so I just wanted to ask.. 









Are they alright or not?


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

He's definitely a CT. The crowns are either ripped off or rotted away.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like your betta had fin rot before and it stopped. I am not sure if it will grow back. You can always try Bettafix which always has helped my bettas :]


----------

